# Metro Plus Feeding Method



## flex fish

i was told by hikari the feeding method which you have to use 190proof alcahol the problem with this is its a pellet remedy the guy said he dosent know if it would work with fish flesh or shrimp because the alcahol has to soak in it, my question is will the fish and shrimp soak up the alcahol as needed for this to work, has anybody done the metro plus feeding and if so please explain, its for a 14" rhom in a 210


----------



## Rugged Child

Somebody at Hikari gave you the recommendation of feeding alcohol your rhom to treat it??..That doesn't sound like a good idea to me at all. What disease are you treating your rhom for? With metro plus feeding you basically mix the metro powder with some water and then soak the food in it. To do a bath you can lower your aquarium water a bit so that you don't need to use as much medecine. I would get some second opinions from some other members here with regards to the alcohol though..It may be correct but I have NEVER heard about it before.


----------



## Blue Flame

I've never heard of this treatment. I've used metro on frozen food, and I'm using it on one of my rhoms as a bath to treat some HITH that resurfaced right now. The only time I have ever used alcohol on a fish, is to euthanize the poor thing. I think you got some bad info there!


----------



## flex fish

Yep that's what he said, I just read the instructions on the the Internet it said 190proof
but it's to much work after reading how to do it, I'm just goin to do the bath it's way easier


----------



## Blue Flame

Can you post a link to these instructions? I'd like to read them myself.


----------



## Guest

I have never heard of this treatment and would also like to see the link. I just cant see it being a safe treatment.


----------



## flex fish

Using Dry Food To Make A Medicated Diet (this diet will typically float or sink depending on the type of dry feed you choose)

Start with 4 ounces (~1/4 lb, 113 g) of dry flake, granular or pelleted feed.

Place the dry feed in a suitable clean and dry container with a tight-fitting lid. (a wide mouth jelly jar works great)

Measure out 1 tablespoon of the dry medication. (BiFuran+™ or Metro+™)

Mix the dry feed and medication thoroughly by gently stirring or by closing the container and vigorously shaking contents.

Add exactly 1 ounce (~30mL) of 190ْ (190 proof) grain alcohol to the container while gently mixing with ingredients already inside.

Close the container and shake it vigorously to insure the feed and medication are intimately mixed.

Examine the mixture to make sure it has been well mixed and all ingredients have been wetted by the alcohol. DO NOT perform this procedure around an open flame or other source of ignition; alcohol fumes are highly explosive.

Www.hikariusa.com


----------



## Guest

flex fish said:


> Using Dry Food To Make A Medicated Diet (this diet will typically float or sink depending on the type of dry feed you choose)
> 
> Start with 4 ounces (~1/4 lb, 113 g) of dry flake, granular or pelleted feed.
> 
> Place the dry feed in a suitable clean and dry container with a tight-fitting lid. (a wide mouth jelly jar works great)
> 
> Measure out 1 tablespoon of the dry medication. (BiFuran+™ or Metro+™)
> 
> Mix the dry feed and medication thoroughly by gently stirring or by closing the container and vigorously shaking contents.
> 
> Add exactly 1 ounce (~30mL) of 190ْ (190 proof) grain alcohol to the container while gently mixing with ingredients already inside.
> 
> Close the container and shake it vigorously to insure the feed and medication are intimately mixed.
> 
> Examine the mixture to make sure it has been well mixed and all ingredients have been wetted by the alcohol. DO NOT perform this procedure around an open flame or other source of ignition; alcohol fumes are highly explosive.
> 
> Www.hikariusa.com


OK first of all thats not the entire instructions. You must leave the lid on the container open for up to 24 hrs to allow the alcohol to completely evaporate. this is a very important step in the process.

Everyone can read it here: http://uskoi.com/med_feed_-_dry.htm

My big Rhom will not eat pellets so all i did was soak my smelts or haddock in Metro for 10 minutes before feeding. I used 1 teaspoon of Metro to a 1/4 cup of water.


----------



## flex fish

Sorry about the post I was doing it from my Iphone couldent get everthing and yes it's true you have to put it in a container but all I asked was has anybody done the feeding method I didn't post to debate whether you use 190 proof alcahol, sorry for the misunderstanding. On another note did that method work for you really well, and did you soak fish fillets in it as well? And also shrimp?


----------



## Guest

Soaking food did seem to hel as well. If you search for HITH treatment on this site you will find an excelent write up by one of our members who documented with pictures his results before and after. he tells you exactly what he did and in what doeses and got amazing results. ive me a seceond and I will see if I can find it. I am sure it was pinned in the disease section.

Here ya go

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?/topic/188054-14-rhom-rehab/


----------



## Blue Flame

What are you trying to cure?

If it's HITH, I'm having better results doing the bath, and soaking the food, than doing one or the other. Be sure to soak the food in garlic guard, and some sort of vitamins too. It speeds up the recovery time greatly.


----------



## flex fish

I use vita chem always


----------

